# Autosleepers Nuevo ES Double bed supports



## Royatpb (Dec 11, 2007)

We have had a problem with our double bed collapsing because the support drawer runners come loose - especially the front one. The retaining sliding bolt does not appear to slot into anything to secure the runner in place. This is partly because the front runner appears slightly offset both vertically and horizontally. 
Any other users experienced similar or any advice on overcoming this would be most welcome.


----------



## midosk (Feb 23, 2006)

We had a similar problem. We took it back to autosleeper as we were still under warranty. They lined up the front bolt and drilled a new hole in the metal to match. It was much better after. The back one seemed to be lined up OK.
Regards Mike


----------



## Royatpb (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Mike,
had discussion via e mail with A/S = with your advice and their assistance I am about sorted.
Thanks again,
Regards Roy


----------

